# I'm new :D



## vievl (Oct 6, 2012)

I looooooove drawing and always do it when I have the time and inspiration. 
Here are some works I've done. I'm new and still trying to learn as much as I can. Please have a look and leave some feedback. Massive thanks. Have a nice day guys


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice movement and strokes of the pencil...great line work. I would say that you will be learning for the rest of your life as an artist. The only advice I can give at this time is to keep the pencil in your hand and draw everything you possibly can. Learn to draw from life and draw often...any true keystone to art is first knowing how to draw and draw properly.


----------

